

Goodbye Google+ Photos, Hello +Google Photos - uptown
https://plus.google.com/+googleplus/posts/d1XubVAZ5hV

======
dilipray
The name should be Picasa. I always loved Picasa. The new interface looks
similar to [https://bundleapp.co/](https://bundleapp.co/)

